# Resting Heart Rate.



## bikeman66 (11 Oct 2015)

Hi all,

Just inputting my heart rate data in to my Garmin. The device sets a theoretical maximum from the personal data entered, which is within a whisker of the rule of thumb 220 minus your age, so that's all good (I'll probably do a stress test at some point to confirm max HR I guess).

Talking to cycling mates, they have set their resting heart rate based on a reading on an HRM first thing when they wake up in the morning. Is this the correct way of obtaining this information? I would have considered resting rate to be something like a reading taken after sitting calmly for 20-30 minutes, rather than what would seem like artificially low first thing in the morning data. But I suppose it depends on what the actual definition of "resting" is? As low as it can possibly be, or as low as it gets in an everyday, living situation.

Any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Andrew_P (11 Oct 2015)

Garmin does nothing with that data, but yes most accurate is supposed to be when you first wake.


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2015)

First thing in morning is when mine is at it's lowest, and was always told to use that. I do also use other personal reference points.

As for the 220 minus age, well that is 19 beats out for me.


----------



## Tin Pot (11 Oct 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just inputting my heart rate data in to my Garmin. The device sets a theoretical maximum from the personal data entered, which is within a whisker of the rule of thumb 220 minus your age, so that's all good (I'll probably do a stress test at some point to confirm max HR I guess).
> 
> ...



Your mates are right. The only way to minimise extraneous factors is as soon as you wake up.

Whilst still in bed, dozing (not stressing about work) for a few minutes. Note it down over three mornings and take an average.


----------



## moo (11 Oct 2015)

You'll need a good 5 minutes of rest after waking before measuring. The heart naturally beats faster when waking and depending on health it could take a while to drop to its resting rate.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Oct 2015)

I used to be able to lower my RHR by about 10 bpm by watching the reading and concentrating on relaxing. 

I found the difference between sitting up in bed and lying down was about 5 bpm.

I could increase my heart rate by over 100 bpm by thinking about stressful situations at work.

So, my RHR could be 49 bpm sitting up in bed, 44 bpm lying down in bed, 34 bpm lying in bed and getting deeply relaxed, or about 150 bpm sitting bolt upright in bed and worrying about the next project meeting!


----------



## Citius (11 Oct 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> The device sets a theoretical maximum from the personal data entered, which is within a whisker of the rule of thumb 220 minus your age, so that's all good



It's not all good. You have no idea if that 'theoretical max' is even remotely similar to your actual max. And if it isn't, then any levels you set against it will be meaningless.

The other thing to say is that RHR is, to all intents and purposes, a meaningless metric when it comes to setting upper levels. It's interesting to take it, then compare it with your mates in the pub, but that's about all it is useful for.


----------



## campagman (12 Oct 2015)

I used to see my lowest HR when sitting on the bog at work. I also found that as my condition improved the resting HR would drop.


----------



## Citius (12 Oct 2015)

campagman said:


> I used to see my lowest HR when sitting on the bog at work



You obviously weren't pushing hard enough...


----------



## PK99 (12 Oct 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> *Garmin does nothing with that data*, but yes most accurate is supposed to be when you first wake.



I think it does if you set HR zones by %Heart Rate Reserve (%HRR) rather than %max


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2015)

gam001 said:


> RHR (or more specifically, changes in RHR) can be useful if you are doing a lot of training.
> Take it first thing in the morning after just waking whilst still lying in bed.
> Do this a few times a week at first, to get a feel for your "norm", e.g. 45-50bpm.
> If you are feeling particularly tired / run down / ill one morning, take your RHR and if it is elevated say 10+ bpm more than usual, then this may indicate you are in fact tired / run down / ill (and not just feeling lazy), and should therefore probably have an easy day or a rest day to let the body recover.


I used to be able to spot minor illnesses such as colds 24 hours before other symptoms appeared by such increases in my RHR.

In summer 2012, my RHR suddenly went up by over 100 bpm and stayed like that for 3 days. I probably should have taken the hint that something serious was wrong!


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Oct 2015)

ColinJ said:


> ... my RHR suddenly went up by over 100 bpm...



Ummmm....... I presume that should be 'to', not 'by'?


----------



## slowmotion (12 Oct 2015)

I've been on a skipful of pills for high blood pressure for the last three years. I bought a BP monitor, just out of curiosity, which also gives HR data. I have become quite good at willing the BP readings to get lower at five minute intervals. Last week, I went for a routine annual check-up with the bossy GP practice nurse, clutching my readings. " Those are all a bit low " she said. Sometimes, you just can't win!
My resting HR readings have never been less than 59 and usually float around the high sixties. Should I consider taking out a funeral plan?


----------



## ColinJ (12 Oct 2015)

gam001 said:


> I just LOL'd at that...and then thought I shouldn't be laughing if you were so ill
> 
> Hope you at ok now Colin


I'm feeling much better now, ta! (I have to avoid pushing myself too hard to stop it happening again, but I am ok with (say) 90% efforts on my bike.)



Sea of vapours said:


> Ummmm....... I presume that should be 'to', not 'by'?


Er, it _was_ 'by' ... Even when I was l lying flat on my back and doing nothing, my heart was doing 150 bpm! (Actually, at the time I wasn't capable of doing much more than lying down and doing nothing ...)

Mind you. it was less alarming than when my pulse started randomly jumping about between about 60 bpm and 160 bpm. That was _very_ anxiety-inducing and anxiety can make the heart beat faster ...


----------



## TheJDog (24 Oct 2015)

I'm currently around 50. I think it's a rough guide to (my) fitness. In my twenties it was in the forties when I was at my fittest, and in my thirties when I was the least fit I've been it was mid sixties.


----------



## Cube (29 Oct 2015)

I remember Indurain when he raced had a resting HR at 29!!!!!!


----------



## TheJDog (29 Oct 2015)

Armstrong's was a comparatively speedy 32


----------



## Padraig (29 Oct 2015)

My resting heart rate has always been 60. I think I must have a quartz movement.


----------



## Drago (29 Oct 2015)

I'm 52. Not because I'm mega awesomely fit, but because I is just built that way for some reason. My Dad is the same, still south of 60 BPM at 70 years.


----------



## Hip Priest (29 Oct 2015)

Mine is 41. I got my BP taken by a nurse recently. She said "Wow, is your pulse always this low?" So I said that it was, yes. And she responded "Did you use to be really fit or something?" Cheeky cow!


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (30 Oct 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> Mine is 41. I got my BP taken by a nurse recently. She said "Wow, is your pulse always this low?" So I said that it was, yes. And she responded "Did you use to be really fit or something?" Cheeky cow!



You got away lightly. When the nurse measured my resting heart rate at 43 at the age of 53, my Doctor insisted I have an ECG, "just to be on the safe side."

Had the test one Christmas Eve. Results will be back in the New Year said the nurse. Thanks for that!

Never did here anymore, so I assumed everything was hunky dory!


----------



## night cycler (12 Nov 2015)

Hip Priest said:


> *Mine is 41. *I got my BP taken by a nurse recently. She said "Wow, is your pulse always this low?" So I said that it was, yes. And she responded "Did you use to be really fit or something?" Cheeky cow!



There is quite an interesting issue here. Let’s say you suddenly find that your resting HR suddenly goes up by about 30 or so beats to around 72 beats, which means it is kind of “normal” for the sedentary (non cyclist non exerciser etc). How would we get the doc to take us serious that there was a problem ?

I’ve thought about this issue a few times over the years (Mine was 47 bpm at rest when I was in to running in my 20s). I once asked a doc in the A&E this question and he said, “we don’t just go on the heart rate-we look at the skin & eyes etc as well”. I cannot say I was convinced. Can you imagine the doc discussing it with a colleague.* “We’ve got a bloke on B1 ward, pulse is 70 bpm at rest, but looking at his skin and eyes I think it should be no more than 45 bpm” *


----------



## G3CWI (12 Nov 2015)

Paramedic measured mine once. His first comment after doing so was "are you a cyclist?" Seems we have a reputation.


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2015)

G3CWI said:


> Paramedic measured mine once. His first comment after doing so was "are you a cyclist?" Seems we have a reputation.



Was you dressed in lycra at the time?


----------



## Citius (12 Nov 2015)

night cycler said:


> Let’s say you suddenly find that your resting HR suddenly goes up by about 30 or so beats to around 72 beats, which means it is kind of “normal” for the sedentary (non cyclist non exerciser etc). How would we get the doc to take us serious that there was a problem ?



You would simply tell him that your RHR had increased by 30bpm.



night cycler said:


> I’ve thought about this issue a few times over the years (Mine was 47 bpm at rest when I was in to running in my 20s). I once asked a doc in the A&E this question and he said, “we don’t just go on the heart rate-we look at the skin & eyes etc as well”. I cannot say I was convinced. Can you imagine the doc discussing it with a colleague.* “We’ve got a bloke on B1 ward, pulse is 70 bpm at rest, but looking at his skin and eyes I think it should be no more than 45 bpm”*



There is usually more than one symptom of an impending illness.


----------



## Sharky (12 Nov 2015)

I scared the ambulance team once, after I'd taken a fall. My heart rate was 38 and they were a bit worried, until I told them it was normal to be in the low 40's.


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2015)

Sharky said:


> I scared the ambulance team once, after I'd taken a fall. My heart rate was 38 and they were a bit worried, until I told them it was normal to be in the low 40's.



Normally after a fall you would have thought it would be higher than a resting rate.

My FIL got a very low HR once, he is no longer with us it went that low.


----------



## albion (12 Nov 2015)

Well, I only do some walking, no running or sports and have not biked for 12 months and apparantly my resting heartbeat of 55 is athlete standard for my age.

Can anyone predict what it will fall to when I get bike fit again soon?


----------



## Citius (12 Nov 2015)

It might not fall by much, if anything. It's not a linear equation.


----------



## ANT 666 (13 Nov 2015)

Get some one to take the readings when you are asleep, can't be more restfull than that.


----------



## PK99 (13 Nov 2015)

ANT 666 said:


> Get some one to take the readings when you are asleep, can't be more restfull than that.



use a garmin over night


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2015)

ANT 666 said:


> Get some one to take the readings when you are asleep, can't be more restfull than that.


That rather depends on what you are dreaming about ... 

(I had a dream the other night in which a rather large tiger was trying make me its lunch. I woke up in a sweat with my heart doing about 130 bpm! )


----------



## Postmanhat (13 Nov 2015)

G3CWI said:


> Paramedic measured mine once. His first comment after doing so was "are you a cyclist?" Seems we have a reputation.



Went to A&E to get my ribs checked after a fall 3 weeks ago. My wide-awake rate was 50 and the nurse said all cyclists are the same. Also had an MRI which unexpectedly meant sticking a tube in my arm, then not unexpectedly passing out. Came round to see my rate was 42. But as I had four nurses fussing around me, it was definitely elevated


----------



## Andrew_P (13 Nov 2015)

I fractured and dislocated my shoulder, obviously in pain and I have an irrational fear of Hospital too. All the time I was in there 2-3 hours waiting I was 180 over 74 BP and HR 72-75 Eventully they got round to me and tried to put it back in with me awake got it stuck and had to move me to resuss to put me out to do it. When I got there they got me on an ECG and prepped me to be put out and pumped me full morphine despite me protesting I had 3 10ml cap full already, and then all hell broke lose Registrar shouting at the bloke who was going to put me out fiddling at the back of the display alarms going off. I was off my head by now they kept asking me how long had I been cycling, I couldn't compute the question so replied about 3 miles repeatedly I thought they meant how long had I been cycling before I came off. My BP and HR had literally crashed with the pain relief and being off my head on morphine chilling me out. My Normal Resting is 38-40 they were eventually told by my Wife that I had been riding for 4-5 years and did loads of miles. Phew I do wonder if the next move was paddles on the chest lol


----------



## Stonechat (19 Nov 2015)

screenman said:


> First thing in morning is when mine is at it's lowest, and was always told to use that. I do also use other personal reference points.
> 
> As for the 220 minus age, well that is 19 beats out for me.


Mine is over 30 out!!!!

Edit
Age 64
220-64=156

I have average more than that on rides
Peak heart rate seen 192

Don't really measure resting heart rate first thing but the other day it was 56


----------



## oldroadman (19 Nov 2015)

RHR in competition days was around 41-42 (with a max of about 208). Now it's 48-51. Hard exercise, no chance! BP stays about 125/65. Max rate nowadays (if I ever get to it!) is about 155 but has been known to get to 165. I guess that's OK for someone in their 60's. It does worry the medics a bit, every time I have to explain I have a background of endurance sport, and when they look at my legs, they can tell it wasn't marathons!
But, we're all different, and if you feel healthy, just don't worry.


----------



## Sbudge (24 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I used to be able to spot minor illnesses such as colds 24 hours before other symptoms appeared by such increases in my RHR.
> 
> In summer 2012, my RHR suddenly went up by over 100 bpm and stayed like that for 3 days. I probably should have taken the hint that something serious was wrong!


Snap, me too.


----------



## ColinJ (24 Nov 2015)

Sbudge said:


> Snap, me too.


Not a nice feeling!


----------



## Sbudge (24 Nov 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Not a nice feeling!


Mine was something less life changing to be honest but the next few months were a little grim. I can still spot a cold coming though.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Nov 2015)

Sbudge said:


> Mine was something less life changing to be honest but the next few months were a little grim. I can still spot a cold coming though.


I'm glad that you are ok.

I find that I avoid many minor illnesses becoming more problematic by listening to my body and resting at the first sign of something being wrong. It would probably be worth me starting to log my RHR again.


----------



## Mr Celine (28 Nov 2015)

Due to a chronic health condition that can affect the heart my GP sent me for an ECG. When the nurse switched the machine on the alarm went off. I asked her if that meant I was dead, she said 'not quite, it just doesn't like RHRs below 50, I take it you're still cycling a lot?' The reading it gave was 44, but I refrained from pointing out that it goes lower when I really am resting.


----------



## cyberknight (29 Nov 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Mine is over 30 out!!!!
> 
> Edit
> Age 64
> ...


It has been shown that it was not scientific method anyway,using a small subject group and the results plotted on a graph to produce a theory.http://cyclingfusion.com/fanatics/heart-zones/ten-reasons-220-age-plain-wrong/


----------



## albion (29 Nov 2015)

We ready know it is a generalisation, just like the BMI thing is a generalisation.


----------

